
The Sun's “Carrington Event” of 160 yrs ago would be devastating today - dublin
https://wattsupwiththat.com/2019/09/10/this-kind-of-solar-storm-could-be-devastating-in-todays-worldthe-carrington-event-of-1859/
======
dublin
Just 160 years ago this month, after a period of unusually quiet sunspot
activity (much as we are going through now), the largest solar flare of the
industrial age lashed out at the Earth. It interfered with the still fairly
small number of electrical systems and communications worldwide. A modern
replay would be much more damaging...

~~~
segfaultbuserr
I've read that some telegraph operators found they were able to operate the
transceiver even when the power is disconnected, due to the induced current
during the storm. Just imagine what would happen if the transceiver is made of
solid-state semiconductor...

------
jhayward
This site, wattsupwiththat.com, is a major source of climate denialism
misinformation and manipulation. I don't recommend anyone use anything found
on it for any purpose other than documenting denialism of global warm.ing

~~~
slowhand09
That seems a bit ad homenim. A Carrington-scale event would likely cripple any
modern society. Your disliking part of their messaging doesn't mean they have
no credibility.

~~~
jhayward
In today's media environment it is a known attack to build credibility using
small or occasional truths (or at least, not easily disproven statements) to
then support a larger, more widely and thinly spread disinformation campaign.

Thus the warning.

It is a category error to think that we are operating in a Platonic
environment of ideas, evaluating and discussing them independently. We are in
a disinformation war environment with combatants who are skilled and
motivated, and informed by at least 100 years of practice, and should operate
accordingly.

